# Engine Mount Torque



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

46ft lbs for the two bolts and one nut according to alldata.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

That is correct. And the 3 bolts attached on the engine side if the mount are torque to yield: 37 lb-ft, plus 60-70 degrees.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Fantastic, great information. Thanks!


----------



## baked potato (Dec 27, 2019)

Does anyone have the part number for the torque to yield bolts? thanks


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

baked potato said:


> Does anyone have the part number for the torque to yield bolts? thanks


This website might help. It doesn't have an exploded drawing, but you might be able to pick the right parts based on the descriptions. To narrow down the list some, select your transmission and model code, then see if you can pick out the right bolts from the items remaining in the list.

HTH.
Doug






2015 Chevrolet Cruze Engine & Transmission Mounting


GMPartsGiant.com offers the lowest price and fast delivery for genuine 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Engine & Transmission Mounting.



www.gmpartsgiant.com





.


----------



## baked potato (Dec 27, 2019)

thanks for the post that led me to part 11570514. idparts says that is the right part. when i enter 11570514 on gmparts direct, it says that bolt does not fit 2014 cruze diesel, so i'm still looking. i need to be sure i've got the right parts before it disassemble


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's kind of a bummer to see just how many bolts are TTY on newer vehicles - hard to dig into something without having to worry about **** near every bolt on the vehicle, in the event they need to be replaced. They can make the bolts shorter (which, with GM, probably isn't the worst thing, since they've historically have used bolts that are approximately three feet too long), and thus cheaper, but it's a lot easier to just be able to reuse bolts, haha.

At least the body-side bolts weren't TTY, as I had to loosen it a second time to reposition the "heat shield" once I got everything loosely installed.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

baked potato said:


> thanks for the post that led me to part 11570514. idparts says that is the right part. when i enter 11570514 on gmparts direct, it says that bolt does not fit 2014 cruze diesel, so i'm still looking. i need to be sure i've got the right parts before it disassemble


I see that too often, where one site says it's a match, and another says it's not 

That said, gmpartsgiant.com says it's a match. And wholesalegmpartsonline.com says it's been superseded by 11589269 but then says it's no longer available. I suspect the latter has a crappy database.

I'm with MP81. All this TTY stuff is giving me a headache  I'm kinda skeptical about the necessity.

Doug

.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Found my receipt from the dealer. 11570514 is the PN. $3.98 total.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## baked potato (Dec 27, 2019)

You are my hero #2 Diesel !!


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Lol no prob, I'll help where I can. We all know what it's like to be _this close_ to the answer we're looking for.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> I'm with MP81. All this TTY stuff is giving me a headache  I'm kinda skeptical about the necessity.


Yeah - I had another thread a couple months back when I did the front brakes on the car, since the caliper bracket bolts are TTY - they're a freaking 21mm head, so they're really quite expensive.


----------



## JRZG (2 mo ago)

What’s the torque for the engine mount bolts attached to the timing cover plate? 
is it the 37ftlbs plus 60-70°?


----------

